# First time please help



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

Is this a "normal" thing for labor? She ate this am and is just kinda standing around. Is it ok that its so bloody?

Thanks, Im really nervous! lol
Carissa

I can't get the pictures to load but its pretty bright red and its mucousy


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have never seen one that bloody at start of labor. I would be very concerned if she were mine. Don't want to scare you, but that's how I feel. Do you have a vet?


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

No but there is a lady who raises goats and she said she'd come if we needed her. I was concerned too that its so bloody. She is pretty quiet right now.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Call the lady now. Tell her what is going on. I don't like all the bloody show you've got going there. And then don't forget to update...


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

I did call her she has a long distance phone call and ask to call back in half an hour. What should I look for for Natalie, the mom, like distress issues?


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

Its so cold out here today too I keep running back to the house to warm up a bit and then go back out.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I sure do wish someone else would jump in on this! Do you feel comfortable going in to check babies positioning?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Carissa - did you check carefully around the entire barn/shed/pen that this doe has had access too? This discharge looks very much like post-delivery discharge. Are you sure she didn't deliver the kid somewhere & abandon it?

If not, then yes, you should be concerned, this is not normal delivery. Clip your nails, grab a plastic glove if you have one, use some betadine or similar disinfect on yourself and on her back end, use some KY or similar lubricant, and begin by just inserting a few fingers into her vagina to see what you feel. If you feel a bubble that could be a kids amniotic sack then don't break it. If you can't get in then she hasn't dialated yet.

A long distance phone call?!?! What is this - 1990?! I hope she can come help you soon!

For now, withhold grain but give the doe plenty of fresh hay. Also offer her a bucket of fresh luke warm water and mix up a second bucket with some homemade electrolytes and offer her that as well. (a gallon of warm water, a cup of molasses, a few tablespoons of salt, and a 1/2 cup of apple cider vinegar - or something along those lines.)


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

she won't let me touch her I have nobody else here to help me everybody's at school my husband is at work. I am hoping that Kathy, my goat lady, can come down and take a look at her but she lives about 40 or 45 minutes away.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Forget calling the breeder, call a vet. The last doe I saw do that exact same thing had a non repairable uterine tear with placenta separation. This is an emergency. 

Can you feel a kid at the door?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

http://animal-doctors-veterinarians.find-near-me.info/in/sugar-grove-pa


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

I can't find any KY can I use baby oil


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

My vet just uses warm soapy water...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

the only thing I can tell you is call a vet asap. that is definitely not normal. I hope your doe pulls through for you.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I would use anything that is clean and considered slippery...olive oil, crisco, anything at this point. If it's a critical situation, it calls for critical measures. Just keep as clean as possible. It would be good to get someone with the experience there to help you. A vet would be best, but if that isn't possible, the goat lady.


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

Thanks I have a call in to one of the vets and I just got done talking with the receptionist in Corrie she's going to call the vet he's out in Spartansburg which is complete opposite direction of where I am so she's going to find out if he can come out or I can bring her in they have appointments till 6 o'clock tonight so thank you very much out I'm going to keep checking on her for sure


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

Michael lady is kidding too and she also has an appointment at noon so she can't come out at all today she said to keep it real close eye on her because it's mucusy discharge to she may possibly be in labor that kid just maybe in the wrong position so I'm going to do all of the above until the vet calls me back


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If you don't hear from the vet within the half hour....call again. Or just take your goat in...then they HAVE to do something with her!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

That is not normal pre-labor discharge. She's either in trouble or already kidded somewhere else.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that bright red blood really concerns me. has it stopped? is she pushing? what else is she doing? have you gone in to see what's going on? if no one is around, you can tie her up to something and check. it's not pleasant, and I know it's scary, but the life of your doe and her unborn kids are at stake here.

seriously, not to alarm you, but if the vet is unable to come to you, you need to take her to the vet.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Have you heard back from the vet? Get on that list HerdQueen sent you and FIND ONE NOW that can help you. The longer this goes, the more concerned I am that you are going to lose this goat. I wouldn't be too hopeful that you have live kids at this point....


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Call another vet, or take her to one, but do it now. This is NOT normal pre kidding discharge. For many of us this is not our first time, some of us have many kiddings under our belts and we have seen many many different types of kiddings. Some beautiful some we hope never to experience again. Kiddings that start like this fall into the later category.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She definitely needs help now. This can't wait till a 6 pm vet appt. Unfortunately. Do all you can for her, like everyone posted above. If you go in and check and aren't sure what you find, post again and someone will help you.


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

okay so I checked her and I couldn't feel anything it was all just mushy here's a pic of what she's doing now every now and then she will hunt you up then be still she's been a couple times does not very vocal I'm she's pretty quiet anyway she stood did really well for me when I checked her so I'm really glad about that. she is eating hay and seems otherwise fine she's a little slower getting around but seems okay. I have checked the pen and there aren't any kids in there or any remains. you guys are so nice thank you very much I'm so scared for her right now


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

there's a lot of whitish mucusy stuff coming out with the blood 2


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

VET ASAP....Please....


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

needs vet assistance


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Does it have a bad odor?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

If you can't get her to a vet can you tie her up and check her that way with her tied up you might be able to get in to find the kid(s) and help her you said you are alone out there I myself would take the chance of stress by tying her up and maybe save her life rather than let this go on any longer.


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

no it doesn't smell and how far do I need to g in?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry but you being so new at this and unsure....this really, REALLY is a vet issue. You need to get her into a vet NOW. This isn't going to end well and for a first time it's going to be hard on you anyway. Please, please get her to a vet. That list HerdQueen sent you has so many vets within a short distance....one of them has to be available.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

To your elbow if you have to! This is what is called going fishing. Sometimes closing your eyes helps you visualize what the body part is your grabbing. You are looking for front feet and head first, if you can grab hind feet that's OK too.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with Carmen! She needs a vet or I'm afraid you will be looking for a place to put her carcass. At least you have a chance to save her and or kids with a vet involved.


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

thank you so much everybody for all your wonderful help after a more careful search of the pen I did find her baby he was a buck. I am so sad right now and in tears. thanks again everyone and do I still need to take her to a vet or just keep an eye on her?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well then its not such an emergency


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Give her a bucket of hot molasses water, and keep you eye for the after birth to come out.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry about the kid. Its hard on our hearts to lose.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

And make sure there aren't any more kids inside. If she seems to push, or anything there may be another kid.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. It is especially hard when they are our first loss.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...I am so sorry. Have you got antibiotics on hand? She will need a round of those. Give the warm water as suggested and watch for the afterbirth to pass. Don't pull it. It can take up to 24 hours or so for it to completely pass and she will have discharge for up to a couple weeks.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

That last picture you posted looks like she still has SOMETHING in the birth canal. I can't see it very well, but she is looking like the sack of another one is coming out or something.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

https://fiascofarm.com/goats/bouncing.html

Bounce her


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

Thank You Erika I will go try that


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

I couldn't feel anything how long should I keep an eye out for an extra kid


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

If it is alive- not long. If there is a dead one, it won't come out on it's own. Is her vulva area still pushed out like in the previous picture?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm Sorry about the buckling get the mother some antibiotics from the vet and get her on them tonight I'm glad that you could get him out of her though I know it's hard doing it by yourself.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I think the buckling was on the ground hidden in the pen if I read that right???


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your loss. But I am glad your doe seems o.k.:whatgoat:


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

Yes, I found him tucked in the darker corner of their pen. Thats why it took me so long to find him. :-( My friend came out after work and bounced her again and said she felt soft so nothing more for her. I have Pcn here can I use that? Is it just a one time dose or a 10 day once a day thing?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I believe it is for 5 days...


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Julie!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

No problem. Hope she is doing ok.


----------

